# Numb Fingers



## gblrklr (Aug 4, 2008)

Does anybody else get numb fingers from shooting? Particularly my "bird" finger.  Even now it is a little numb from shooting at 7:00 last night.  Could it be my glove?  If it makes any difference I shoot 3 under.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 4, 2008)

Probably pinched a nerve.


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 4, 2008)

I went up to a heavier bow a few weeks ago and my bottom finger has gone numb beyond the last joint.  I figure if it gets numb enough, I won't have to worry about it any more.


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 4, 2008)

rapid fire said:


> I went up to a heavier bow a few weeks ago and my bottom finger has gone numb beyond the last joint.  I figure if it gets numb enough, I won't have to worry about it any more.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 4, 2008)

rapid fire said:


> I figure if it gets numb enough, I won't have to worry about it any more.



Right you are, Mark!

My ring finger on the shooting had stays sore, not numb, between the first and second joints. Nowhere else and not on either of the other fingers.

That probably says something's wrong with my draw, huh?


----------



## SOS (Aug 4, 2008)

Used to have that problem, I will say, though a little more expensive, the Big Shot gloves in elk or buffalo solved that for me.  Some folks like a little thinner glove for the "feel" they provide.  But the big shot gloves with the leather topped by the nylon web makes for a slick release and enough protection to avoid the finger pain.  Seemed to be a little more of a problem on my short 56" bow while shooting 3 under - but that is just my experience.

Try something different - you don't need to be damaging anything.  Ask Al about hand surgery!


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 4, 2008)

When you say numb? is it constantly tingling or just Feel like your building up a Huge callas on the tips of your fingers. 

WHen I started 6 months ago My fingers would feel Very sore and somewhat Numb, Mostly from the Pressure on the tips of the fingers and the release it self, That was my Weak link when I started My fingers would be so sore I didn't want to pull the string again. I would take a few days off then shoot a few days Attempting to build up and would Quit before it get that way again. 
this went on and still goes on with the heavier pound Bows I am starting to shoot 60-61# 

Good glove Tab or what ever you are using, Might wanna try a Different one, My shooting fingers always feel rough now, Most due to Excessive shooting.


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 5, 2008)

BkBigkid said:


> When you say numb? is it constantly tingling or just Feel like your building up a Huge callas on the tips of your fingers.
> 
> WHen I started 6 months ago My fingers would feel Very sore and somewhat Numb, Mostly from the Pressure on the tips of the fingers and the release it self, That was my Weak link when I started My fingers would be so sore I didn't want to pull the string again. I would take a few days off then shoot a few days Attempting to build up and would Quit before it get that way again.
> this went on and still goes on with the heavier pound Bows I am starting to shoot 60-61#
> ...



They don't really hurt, my ring finger and bird finger just feel less sensitive and a little "tingly" when they are touched.  I am shooting just about every day, at least 50-75 arrows.  Maybe I am just developing calluses?

Steve, I bought another glove off of a guy on tradgang, and if that doesn't help, I'll take your advice and look at the Bigshot.  The Wal-mart glove that I am shooting probably isn't helping much.


----------



## deersled (Aug 5, 2008)

my ring finger was real bad. I could touch the right side of the finger pad and could hardly feel it! I switched to a tab (thicker material) and it seemed to go away after a while. I also started concentrating on putting a little more pressure on my middle finger during the draw. I shoot split finger. If it's "tingly", I don't think its calluses.


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 6, 2008)

Yep, I get the same thing.  You will develop a good callous there.  I started shooting a Bigshot by American Leathers, and my fingers bother me less.  They are $40, but worth it to me.  I have two of them now.


----------

